# Mission Mode gets added to CTGP-7 on Mario Kart 7's 10th anniversary



## LightBeam (Dec 1, 2021)

Missions were actually really cool in MKDS. A bit surprised they never implemented that in any other game so that's a nice thing to have in MK7


----------



## Osakasan (Dec 1, 2021)

LightBeam said:


> Missions were actually really cool in MKDS. A bit surprised they never implemented that in any other game so that's a nice thing to have in MK7


They implemented a variant on Mario Kart Wii where you had to download missions twice in a month.


----------



## westwood (Dec 1, 2021)

So will this be fully compatible with Citra ?


----------



## PabloMK7 (Dec 1, 2021)

westwood said:


> So will this be fully compatible with Citra ?


The full version of CTGP-7 only works on real console.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Dec 1, 2021)

This is incredible! Following this mod from when it was just a teeny beta to this incredible community-made behemoth of courses, custom characters, and features, has been an absolute joy. HUGE THANK YOU to all devs of CTGP-7 and especially @PabloMK7 !!!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 1, 2021)

Wow this is so cool! I loved the missions on DS this is a fantastic early Christmas present!

Massive thanks to the devs involved in this project!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 1, 2021)

Damn this is awesome, I'm always amazed when entire new modes are added into a game from the modding community. Gives me hope that one day maybe someone will add multiplayer Smash Run into Ultimate, that'd be so amazing.


----------



## Frankbel (Dec 1, 2021)

It seems much better than the original game. I have to try this out.


----------



## WG481 (Dec 1, 2021)

*Let's fetching go*


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 1, 2021)

Happy 10th Mario Kart 7, and thank you CTGP-7 team!


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 1, 2021)

wow i didnt know it was 10 years  im so thankful to have it on my New 3DSXL couple years ago and still loving it with no issues also still playable online. CTGP-7 ROCKS!


----------



## Something whatever (Dec 1, 2021)

time to dust off my old NEW 3ds


----------



## Homlet (Dec 1, 2021)

PabloMK7 said:


> It was December 1st 2011 when Mario Kart 7


----------



## DudderButter (Dec 2, 2021)

This is so neat! Imagine CTGPR for MKWii getting a major update as well!


----------



## raxadian (Dec 2, 2021)

This is awesome.


----------



## ixo (Dec 2, 2021)

Can’t wait!


----------



## Ampersound (Dec 2, 2021)

I have never played the mod before, but i might take the plunge when missions release.
Always enjoyed them in MKDS.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 2, 2021)

amazed this hasn't beeen DMCA'D 'd yet they pretty much did it to every other mod.


----------



## Unia4L (Dec 2, 2021)

Hats off to the CTGP-7 team and contributors. My favorite Mario Kart game might need to be played on December 4th at 5pm


----------



## Stefano_Lassandro (Dec 6, 2021)

That's truly amazing work!


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice features and  added more tracks  2 from Diddy Kong Racing tracks  and 6 more new tracks


----------

